# Construction Work in Brasil



## DKubic

Hi, I'm interested in working in Brasil, namely Rio de Janiero or São Paulo in construction. I'm lookin for a Foreman / Assistant Project Manager role. A few questions if anyone could please help:
- Is there construction work in such job titles? If so, will I need to speak Brasilian-Portuguese? Also,
- What are a few websites to search expat construction work
- What are a few construction companies worth while working for (commercial builders building apartment blocks, detailed fit outs, retail and office developments) 
- Is there a recruitment company that I can contact in either of the two above mentioned cities I can contact? 

Thanks

Dom


----------

